# D&R Canal ... 4/22



## SMDave (Apr 23, 2015)

Hit the Rocky Hill section of the D&R Canal yesterday from about 6:00PM - 8:30PM EST. The fish were biting! Nothing to write home about size-wise, but it was still a ton of fun catching all kinds of species on my ultra lite setup. Only the cat was caught after sunset.

*Time*: ~ 6:00PM - 8:30PM EST
*Conditions*: Clear skies for the most part, with some rain for about a 15 minute period
*Air Temp:* ~55°F
*Water Temp:* Unknown. Water was pretty stained though from it raining on Monday too 
*Lure:* White Pearl _Zoom Super Fluke _ on 1/8 oz. jighead for the pickerel, Black/Blue _Berkley Samurai Hawg_ on a 1/8 oz. jighead for the bass, 1/4 oz. (2") _Strike King Red Eye Shad_ in Sexy Shad for the crappie, and a piece of _nightcrawler_ for the channel cat
*Rod//Reel:* 5' Shakespeare Ultra Lite rod with a Shakespeare Synergy reel
*Line:* 6lb. Berkley Trilene XL
*# of Fish/Weight:* 3 x chain pickerel, 1 x largemouth bass, 2 x black crappie, 1 x channel (?) catfish ; weights all unknown

Pics of fish posted in reverse order of when they were caught

-- SMDave


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

you're killing it! :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice ones =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2015)

Great job. Those cats will hit lures as well


----------

